# Ryley's Run Road Travelers!!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

For all you road travelers coming to Ryley's Run, have a safe trip and will see you when you get here. Most all of you have my cell phone number for any type of problem you may encounter along the way. Do not hesitate to call. For those who are traveling and do not have it, PM me and I will give it to you. Some are coming in tonight and most are coming in tomorrow and a few are coming in on Saturday. Be safe and look forward to seeing all of you.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so envious of all who are going! I'll be wearing my Riley's Run shirt & hat & Ozzy will be wearing his bandana so we'll be there in spirit. Do have a safe trip & enjoy every bit of it. Please bring back tons & tons of pics.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

For those of you coming off I90, you will see the SUNY Campus Washington Ave entrance right away. You cannot miss that or their electronic billboard. On that billboard it says Ryleys Run, 6/23 1pm Come join the fun

For those coming off of I87 and on to Western Ave, you will see two billboards. One is the Western Ave SUNY entrance that says the same thing as the Washington Ave entrance. The other is on the Best Western Marquee where it says Welcome Ryley's Run. So you should be able to land without any problems but like I said, you have my cell and if you need to call. We will guide you in.

And for those of you flying in and taking the train?? See you at the airport and train station. Look for the one with the golden retriever with a Ryleys Run bandana. LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> I'm so envious of all who are going! I'll be wearing my Riley's Run shirt & hat & Ozzy will be wearing his bandana so we'll be there in spirit. Do have a safe trip & enjoy every bit of it. Please bring back tons & tons of pics.


_*Thank you so much! 
Your support and participation will make a difference! 

Have a safe trip everyone! 
Hope to see you there...
*_​


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> I'm so envious of all who are going! I'll be wearing my Riley's Run shirt & hat & Ozzy will be wearing his bandana so we'll be there in spirit. Do have a safe trip & enjoy every bit of it. Please bring back tons & tons of pics.


 
Aaaawwww....wish you could join us. Thanks for showing your support. I have the camera charging for taking lots of pictures to share with everyone!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't wait for the pictures to be posted! That was great seeing them last year.

I will be there in spirit!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Safe travels to all and have a GREAT time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I want to wish everyone a safe trip and much success at Ryley's Run! This proves that the plight of one dog can really speak to many. All of us in rescue have one dog who will forever inspire us and keep us moving forward. Every step you take will be honoring all the dogs who came before Ryley and all those to come after him. Best wishes to all!!! Take lots of pictures!!!!!​


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

For any of you west coasters coming to Sacramento for the CA version enter the American River Junior College parking lot by the football stadium and park at the Winding Way end of the stadium---look for balloons and Goldens!!! Here's wishing everyone in New York a wonderous time and we should be starting about the time you guys are finishing. Everyone consider approaching your local rescues for next year and let's get this thing spreading across the country.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve,

I've been providing info for two people on here for the Sacramento run. Can you start a thread just for those attending there so they will see it? 

Lisa,
Thank you! I also checked out Sunshine's web site last night and I thank you for your calendar of events! 

God willing, I should be at the Golf Tournament, too!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope everyone has a great time at both places..... Sorry we couldnt be there, we are so swamped and us fosters have taken in several dogs to add to our own and cant leave them here to be up there...... Cant wait to see pictures....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope everyone has safe travels and a really Great time.

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly and I are starting on our first leg of our journey right now. We will travel as far as Belfast ME today and head out in the morning for Albany. See everyone there.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Safe travels to you buddy!!!!!!!!!!! Have a good time for me. I am off to do cardiac rehab. Happy happy joy joy!!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Safe travels to you buddy!!!!!!!!!!! Have a good time for me. I am off to do cardiac rehab. Happy happy joy joy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hooch


Buddy, go to rehab...that way you can come next year!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Safe travels everyone! See y'all in Albany!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh! Don't tell Donna, I'm still getting registrations!!! :doh: 

Have a safe trip, Rob!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awwww...Have a safe trip everyone!! I wish i could be there! But like Katz i'll be there in spirit except i don't have a Ryley's Run T-Shirt...=( 

PLEASE travel safe!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Zactly what I am trying to do Maribeth. Man they worked me out today. Time for a nap. LOL

Hooch


----------

